# no summer for stoudamire



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Suns forward Amare Stoudemire will miss summer-league play next month while recovering from surgery on his right foot.

That's tough for a Soph. to do especiallu outta high skool-you need these summer games- he is gonn ahave to work extra hard this year


----------



## KillaCross11 (May 25, 2003)

Yea thats tuff... if we want somthing special outa Amare hes gotta be workin the whole off season... we need results fast


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Amare had an injury that required surgery ?? I sure didn't noe that.. Was it really serious??

Hope he'll recover fast so to be able to start working for the coming season..


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> Suns forward Amare Stoudemire will miss summer-league play next month while recovering from surgery on his right foot.
> 
> That's tough for a Soph. to do especiallu outta high skool-you need these summer games- he is gonn ahave to work extra hard this year


You'd think you would spell his name right since you're a fan. 
Anyway, I feel bad for the kid, he's got talent. He needs to stay in shape in the gym since he can't play these summer games.


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

Damn I didn't even hear about this surgery he had. When did he have it?


----------



## Skiptomylou12 (Jun 25, 2003)

tough summer for the suns as both steph and amare will be coming off sugeries


----------



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

he had some surgery on his toe> its not serious and hopefully nothing to worry about. He is not expected to miss any time during the season.


----------

